# Hoarding food, why?



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nova has begun to hoard food in her snuggly sack. She won't eat the blackberries I gave her, she nibbles, seems to like them and puts them in her house. She's also put kibbles there, too. She has plenty of food and is warm enough ( not trying to hibernate). What's with this?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I've heard about other hedgies doing that. They will pull in toys and food into their house. I don't think anything's wrong - it just may be a quirk she has. I think it's adorable, personally.  
My only concern would be if the berries stayed in there long enough to begin to mold. Otherwise, I would just let her be a silly hedgie. :lol:


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

No, I clean her cage every day. The berries go in about half an hour and have only been there since last night. It is really cute. She'll pulled out her favourite kibbles and everything. I'm just still kind of freaking out about the possibility of her being pregnant. I've been trying to arrange a time that works for my vet and myself to send her in for a bunch of tests and exams. I go in on Friday, and finally get the upset stomach and quill loss looked at.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with it. Not sure why they do though. 

Here's a link to a similar question that this reminded me of:
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=9221

Standard case of: I don't want it, but you can't have it either.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

So cute, She does the same thing.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

... And today, no hoarding. She's a strange girl.


----------

